# Happy Birthday Franz Schubert!! ( and Philip Glass, too!)



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

It's January 31, and I want to wish a happy birthday to my favorite composer of all time, Franz Peter Schubert! He would be having his 216th birthday today though he only lived for 31 years..

Incidentally, Philip Glass whose favorite composer is Franz Schubert, is having his birthday today. Schubert is one of his most enduring influences and I wish you, Mr. Glass, a long and healthy life.. 









Here is a well-written article from Telegraph:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur.../on-schuberts-birthday-and-philip-glasss-too/






Again, happy birthday to dear Franz and Mr. Glass! Hurrah..


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I did notice yes today that it was Schubert's birthday. Classic FM (horrors!) had a birthday concert in tribute to him and I caught the Trout Quintet on the way home in the car. So Happy Birthday dear Franz!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Schubert is my second favourite computer. I'm really enjoying discovering what he achieved in the shadow of the Great Mogul. Thankfully it's now out of the shadows! Too late for Franz, but good for us...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

*lyric* Happy Birthday to youuuu, Happy Birthday to youuuu, Happy Birthday to Franz Schuuubeeert, Happy Birthday to youuuu!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking forward to getting to know more if this great composer's work this year!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Great Composer. His late works are very emotional. It's like he knew he was going to die soon and poured out his emotions onto his music. Happy birthday!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Once more happy birthday, _lieber Herr Schubert _! You have brought a lot of joy into my life with your music, and I am very grateful for that.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"I was fascinated to hear Philip Glass, a pioneer of Minimalism, single out Schubert as a crucial influence on his own music. Glass did not mean that Schubert was some sort of proto-Minimalist. Yet there can be a ritualized aura, a transfixing quality, to Schubert's sonata-form movements. Often Schubert will take a theme that might already be rather long and put it through its paces during an extended development section. He will repeat it, without much trimming or concision, over and over as it goes through sequences and moves through different keys."
< The Indispensable Composers: A Personal Guide / Anthony Tommasini / P.192 >


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> "I was fascinated to hear Philip Glass, a pioneer of Minimalism, single out Schubert as a crucial influence on his own music. Glass did not mean that Schubert was some sort of proto-Minimalist. Yet there can be a ritualized aura, a transfixing quality, to Schubert's sonata-form movements. Often Schubert will take a theme that might already be rather long and put it through its paces during an extended development section. He will repeat it, without much trimming or concision, over and over as it goes through sequences and moves through different keys."
> < The Indispensable Composers: A Personal Guide / Anthony Tommasini / P.192 >


And the themes are so heart-stoppingly lovely that I can't get enough of them.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

To celebrate the day I listened to a recording of Schubert's _Winterreise_ with tenor Robert Tear and pianist Philip Ledger and the Piano Sonata in B Flat Major D 960 performed by Sviatoslav Richter.

If I forgot about Philip Glass ... oh well. There's always his birthday in 3021, where I will be _very_ glad to be able to play something by him.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Arsakes said:


> *lyric* Happy Birthday to youuuu, Happy Birthday to youuuu, Happy Birthday to Franz Schuuubeeert, Happy Birthday to youuuu!


I suspect you sing those words to a tune from _Winterreise_ or _Die Schönne Müllerin_? But of course you do.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> To celebrate the day I listened to a recording of Schubert's _Winterreise_ with tenor Robert Tear and pianist Philip Ledger and the Piano Sonata in B Flat Major D 960 performed by Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> If I forgot about Philip Glass ... oh well. There's always his birthday in 3021, where I will be _very_ glad to be able to play something by him.


I listened to the Unvollendete Symphony nr 8 and D.960 like you performed by Radu Lupu...


----------

